# Mythbusters: Young Scientists special 4/26



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

There is a Mythbusters special that I just caught an ad for that my SP didnt pick up. It will air on the Science Channel on 4/26 and Discovery Channel on 4/27.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## danottey (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up!

Note: I think the Tivo guide says the episode on Discovery on the 27th is a Repeat, which confused me (so I thought it must be an old special). But I later guessed that it is saying it is a repeat of the episode on Science Channel on the 26th (but I don't get Science Channel).

I will be happy to catch this episode. Thanks again for letting us know about it!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Thanks for the heads up.
Recording scheduled.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Thanks! I'll be out of the country, so I'd have missed it for sure...


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I missed it. Was it listed as a regular episode? Was it worth being upset about?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

generaltso said:


> I missed it. Was it listed as a regular episode? Was it worth being upset about?


It was a special, not a regular episode. So season passes didn't catch it.

Frankly, you're probably better off for having missed it. So far (I've only made it through about 60% of it) it seems pretty bad.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

But Scottie came back! I hope it wasn't just this show only? But according to the credits she was listed as Guest Builder. 

I'm not satisfied with the electric car vs. gasoline car thing.


----------

